

Ask HN: Is there a public timeline of important events in software? - platz

OSS, domain-specific, theory, whatever..
======
jonjacky
The Most Important Software Innovations 1837 - 2004 (scroll down to table in
section 4):

[http://www.dwheeler.com/innovation/innovation.html](http://www.dwheeler.com/innovation/innovation.html)

------
Kortaggio
Wikipedia has many "History of X" pages. Plug in X = Software Engineering and
you get a general overview:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_software_engineering](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_software_engineering)

~~~
platz
Pretty good, but light on the last 15 years or so

